# Fish got sucked into filter!? any way to save it?



## BabyMakes3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Just one problem after the next. 

I am in the process of moving all my fish from our 6600 gallon pool pond into a 40 gallon hospital tank to figure out why they are flashing.

I finally manage to catch 4 comet fingerling and a shubunkin fingerling. I walk away for 15 minutes, and when I come back a shubunkin and a comet are stuck in the intake valve! I got them out obviously and turned the filter way down. They are both still alive, but the shubunkin seems to have the worst of it. One eye is bulging out and the fin on that side can't seem to move. It's just wiggling along slowly and tilted off to the side. Can it be saved or would it be kinder to cull?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Most healthy fish don't get stuck on the intake, it may very well already have been weak before, you may be better off euthanizing it, sorry


----------



## BabyMakes3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I put the shubunkin out of its misery. It wasn't going to make it. The comet still has a fighting chance but I'm not sure. I wound up putting all the fish back with the main population because they all were doing really badly in the hospital tank. No idea what I'm going to do now.


----------

